# Strange snake behavior



## krefft (Feb 26, 2010)

This seemed interesting so I thought I'd ask the experts... what is this guy up too?
[video=youtube;JEnvJj8XsgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEnvJj8XsgI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Snakelove (Feb 26, 2010)

there's probably 3 explanations there. it's following a scent on it's body, thinks its on an escalator ride or it's tummy is itchy. lol


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 26, 2010)

retarted???


----------



## itbites (Feb 26, 2010)

It's in a pet shop oversea's by the looks of it so...It could be anything


----------



## knightblade (Feb 26, 2010)

might be warming itself by friction


----------



## Perko (Feb 26, 2010)

I just spoke to my neighbors uncles cousin, he is a snake expert.
Its a hoop snake, they will chase you down the road.


----------



## euphorion (Feb 26, 2010)

CraigP said:


> I just spoke to my neighbors uncles cousin, he is a snake expert.
> Its a hoop snake, they will chase you down the road.



:lol:


----------



## cement (Feb 26, 2010)

poor things bloody toey, put a female in


----------



## tonesanlainie (Feb 26, 2010)

It is unwell. It is suffering from "goldfish syndrome"

:lol:


----------



## bigi (Feb 27, 2010)

its like it is trying to get itself off the substrate


----------



## yommy (Feb 27, 2010)

its one of the girl/boys snakes and in a mating ritual with itself


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 27, 2010)

its playing snake!


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 27, 2010)

not a clue lol could be temps, could be substrate, could be mites, could be internal parasites, could be horny, could be the fact there is no water, could be that its in a traffic area and the fact that there are no hides, could be humidity... etc etc etc


----------



## crashaa (Mar 2, 2010)

its trying to loose some weight. or maybe the owners got it high


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 2, 2010)

Its a country snake and it just doing some circle work. Its what they do for fun and it impresses the shielas


----------



## Serpentes (Mar 2, 2010)

It's doing what snakes do when you inbreed them too much.


----------



## jayden (Mar 2, 2010)

Weird


----------



## Fantazmic (Mar 2, 2010)

Im wondering if it is a psychological problem. We go on and on about people being loopy....well heres a snake thats loopy lol


----------



## zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

*re Strange*

Poor little guy is as randy as a yendik,its needs girl snake for happy ending.


----------



## AidanOBrien (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not too sure about the girl theory but it's making me dizzie! What would it do to her.


----------



## ninja_vs_python (Mar 14, 2010)

It might be trying to court itself. I read a paper about; a captive colletts snake was found exhibiting the same behaviour as if chasing its tail. The adjacent cages contained 3 inland taipans and 3 BHP's, both containing reproductive females.The hypothesis was basically that the colletts snake was getting excited over the scents in the air and tried to mate with the first thing it found.... itself. lol.
but who knows...


----------



## TigerCoastal (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd go with the scent theory, have a look at the head, it never moves further than 1 spot either side of the main one that it is on, and side to side of that spot... thats just my idea but i'm probably wrong


----------

